
Rails 3.0 final coming - bjonathan
http://github.com/rails/rails/commit/851552bd8038ebee87080123c24f252c074e0b29
======
Twisol
Almost exactly a week since the last announcement. Right on schedule!

------
ropiku
It's on the blog now: <http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/8/29/rails-3-0-it-s-
done>

~~~
revetkn
Wonder if the blog is running Rails 3 ;)

"Status: 500 Internal Server Error"

~~~
steveklabnik
It's not: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644940>

------
pibefision
congratulations to the team, the effort is amazing

~~~
raydookie
yup. I think this is one of the most anticipated releases. These guys really
did some good work.

Congratz to the Rails team.

